# UK's Top 10 Most Incredible Abandoned Asylums..



## Headflux (May 14, 2012)

Worth a look.. 


http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/most-incredible-abandoned-mental-asylums/19808


----------



## sonyes (May 14, 2012)

Great link, very interesting read. Cheers for sharing ;-)


----------

